# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Shën Valentini: Si lindi dashuria në zemrën tuaj?

## Albo

Sot është 14 shkurt 2008, dita e Shën Valentinit ose Dita e të Dashuruarve. Në këtë ditë të vecantë të vitit, ciftet shkëmbejnë urime, dhurata, puthje dhe festojnë në mënyrën e tyre këtë ditë kushtuar dashurisë.

Duke marrë shkas nga kjo temë ku mund te njiheni me historine e dashurise se jetes te disa prej shkrimtarëve tanë më në zë në vite, më lindi ideja se përse të mos ia shtrojmë këtë pyetje të gjithë anëtarëve të forumit, për të rrëfyer historinë e tyre të dashurisë.

*Si lindi dashuria në zemrën tuaj?*

Pra jeni të ftuar që të rrëfeni historinë tuaj të dashurisë se si u dashuruat me njeriun tuaj të zemrës. Duke qenë se është një temë sentimentale dhe shumë intime, është e rëndësishme që të mos jepni detaje personale të personave të implikuar, por mund të rrëfeni historinë tuaj të dashurisë.

Është mënyra më e mirë për të festuar Shën Valentinin, apo jo?!

Gëzuar Shën Valentinin të gjithë të dashuruarve dhe të gjithë atyre që jane ende në kërkim të dashurisë!

Albo


P.S Një postim për anëtar dhe jo replika në këtë temë.

----------

*Neteorm* (13-02-2021)

----------


## IL__SANTO

Jam njohur ne bankat e shkolles.    :perqeshje: 

Ne Bologna ne Universitet.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sam1r

*Dashuria te vjen andej nga nuk e pret fare..
un ndodhi te dashurohesha ne shoqen time, gje qe nuk e prisja te ndodhte, ngaqe nderroja femrat shpesh, dhe dashuria me dukej absurde..
per te gjitha kto i rrefeja kesaj shoqes sime..derisa dikur fillova te dilja edhe me te..
dhe ja ku arrita, te qmendem pas saj si per askend tjeter...!!*

----------


## feneri

> Sot është 14 shkurt 2008, dita e Shën Valentinit ose Dita e të Dashuruarve. Në këtë ditë të vecantë të vitit, ciftet shkëmbejnë urime, dhurata, puthje dhe festojnë në mënyrën e tyre këtë ditë kushtuar dashurisë.
> 
> Duke marrë shkas nga kjo temë ku mund te njiheni me historine e dashurise se jetes te disa prej shkrimtarëve tanë më në zë në vite, më lindi ideja se përse të mos ia shtrojmë këtë pyetje të gjithë anëtarëve të forumit, për të rrëfyer historinë e tyre të dashurisë.
> 
> *Si lindi dashuria në zemrën tuaj?*
> 
> Albo
> 
> 
> P.S Një postim për anëtar dhe jo replika në këtë temë.


I nderuari Albo !

E vërtetë dhe obligim i trajtimit të dashurisë. Sepse shumë shkrimtarë dhe anëtarë të forumit dashuria i ka përflak !

Ndaj DASHURIA është shërim që i kaplon të gjithë që të sëmuren pastaj gjatë gjithë jetës ! Sepse,
gëzimi i saj është një çast, ndërsa vuajtja e dashurisë është për tërë jetën ! Të tillë e përjetova vetë dhe pastaj në vazhdime, e krijova Pirgun e dhembjes ...!

----------


## bili99

Albo  rrofsh    per  kete  teme   intime  pa  detale(dhe  thuaj  ndonje  gje   per vehte se     as qe  mund  te  pyesin   cupat   qe jane  ne  kerkim  te  nje  dashurie   dhe  te  nje  cuni  te  mire  si Ti.. per   Nr.1 Single  ne  Forumin  Shqiptar  apo  jam  gabim?)
Albo  qofsh  nje  dashnor i  perjetshem  ,Gezuar  Shen  Valentinin;  Gezuar  te  gjithe  antareve  te  Forumit  Shqiptar*

Per  dashurine,  

Thjeshte  lindi  dashuria  ime   ashtu si  thjeshtesia     e  te  dashures  time.Ne  jetonim  ne  nje  qytet   dhe  aq  afer  i  kishim  shtepiat   por  piqeshim  ne  ngadale  ose   ngadale  vinte  dashuria  per  tek  ne  te  dy   ...kete  nuk   arrita  ta  zbuloj...Na  duhej  te   biem  ne  dashuri   ne  nje  vend  tjeter  neve  qe  aq  afer  jetonim..  ne  si nuk  e  verenim  njeritjetrin ..ose  e  verenim  dhe   vetem  me  nje pershendetje    dhe  nje  buzeqeshje   gershetoheshim...Na  duhej  kohe  dhe  vend  tjeter  te  biejm  ne  dashuri...Ne  studime  ne  nje  vend  tjeter  dyqind kilometra larg  Vendlindjes    mua  me  gershetoheshin  rruget  shpesh  me  vajzen  e  Vendlindjes  time    si   per  cudi.  Une  isha  njezet  vjec   dhe  ajo pa  i  mbushur  nentmbedhjete.....ne  nje  qytet  te  rrethuar  me   shume   te  rinje  si  une  edhe   ajo   ,ne  qytetin  me me  shume  te rinje  jasht  Shqiperise  Administrative.. na  conte  fati  tek  njeritjetri  deri  sa nje  dite  nuk mbetem  vetem  me  nje  pershendetje...  u  ulem te  pushojme  se  bashku,   per  jeten per, interesimet  jetesore...per  ardhmerine  ne folem...njohja  jone  e  perafert  fillonte...  lam  nje  takim  te  qellimte  per  tu  njohur me  mire...per  nje  sheti  mbremje...me  pastaj  nje  film...dhe  nje  koncert  se  bashku......kishim  shume  kureshtje  te  takohemi  pak   me  intimisht  ne  te  dy...dhe  takimet  qe  vinin  sa  na  afronin  ...jepnin  shkendija  per  nje  zjarr qe  nuk  do  te  shuhej ndonjehere..kjo  ishte  shume  moti   perpara   njezetepese viteve  por,  mund  te  kete  ndodhur  sot  tash me  as  nuk  jam  i  sigurt....jo me  detale  intime ,  une  me  te  dashuren  time  Adilen jam  qe   athere  pas  kater  vitesh ne  dashuri   edhe u  martuam  dhe  jemi  nje  tregim i lumtur  dashurie  deri  ne  kete  dite ..kemi  se bashku  Tre  femije  ,jemi  ne  dashuri  edhe  pas  njezetepese viteve ,dhe  relativisht   kemi  nje  jete  te  mire.. Ja  disa   vargje  qe  i  shkrova  sot.(  ...

Dashuri  e perjetshme

Vjen  dashuria   vjen,
ashtu  pa  pritur,  pa  hetuar.
Zemren  nga  kraherori  ta  rremben,
Te  zbraz,  te  mbush,  te  le  te  hutuar.

Une  pa  e  ditur,  zemra   Ty  te  pret;
Ti  erdhe, perjete  mbete  n'gjirin  tim.
E  fresket, gjthmone  Ti  ke  mbet,
Si  dje,.. ashtu  sot  per  Shen  Valentin.

Eshte nje  dite  e  mire  per  te  kujtuar,
ngjenjen  me  te  lezecme,  dashurine.
Margaritarin  me ngjenja  praruar,
dhe  sot shkelqen  sic  nisi  me  rinine....

Cdo  gje  se  bashku  mbijetuam,
dashuria  t'fluturojme  na  dha  flete.
Gjalle  do  ta  mbajme,  u  betuam!
Ne  te  mire,ne te  keq  dhe  perjete.

Ne  fund  kur  botes ti themi  lamtumire,
nuk  do  te  mbaroje  JO  dashuria.
Do  te  jemi...me  ne  fund  te  lire,
T'a  leme  te  rroje  tek  fryti  i  saj,tek  Trashigimia.






me  nderime  per  dashurine,

bili99

----------


## bili99

Per  kete  teme,  thone:"  te  tregosh  sekretet   e  miqve  eshte  tradheti ,dhe  te  tregosh   sekretet  personale  eshte  nje  budallaki...."  mos     e  mbani  dashurine  sekret  duke   u  friksuar  se  do  te  dukeni  budalla    ..ja  qe  dashuria  nuk  eshte  nje  sekret  ,  rrefeheni   mor  njerez...do  kete  motive  edhe per  shkrime  serioze...apo  do  ta  leni  per 2009ten...
ja  kalofshi  sa  me  mire   dhe  rrini  te  dashuruar   .....

me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## good devil

Dushuria ime lindi sic lind nje femije, vetem se qarjet nuk ishin qarje dhimbje, por gezimi. Une doja ta rritja kte dashuri, ti jepja emer, ta shikoja dashurine duke u rritur. Por sic duket, mamaja kishte tjera mendime. Zemra mu thye, femijen e humba. 

Mamaja dike tjeter ka gjetur, per mua jeta vazhdon, me zemer te plagasur, te qarat e dhimbjes, as vet se di nese do pushojne.

----------


## FNushi

pershendetje furumi shqiptare ,deshiroi te gjithve te jeni mire.

----------


## vaioletm

> ....
> une me te dashuren time Adilen jam qe athere pas kater vitesh ne dashuri edhe u martuam dhe jemi nje tregim i lumtur dashurie deri ne kete dite ..kemi se bashku Tre femije ,jemi ne dashuri edhe pas njezetepese viteve ,dhe relativisht kemi nje jete te mire.. 
> bili99


Faleminderit per shembullin..kemi shume nevoje ne te rinjte qe jemi te martuar dhe me femije te vegjel te besojme qe dashuria vazhdon ne vite dhe qe forcohet akoma me shume. 

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## BaBa

po mua si spo me mushet menja me u martu !


PS: kshu per dashuri ste fal po jam icik serjoz.


shnet.

----------


## LABJA

Dashuria s'eshte prekje
 E prekja dashuri
 Eshte ndjenje , 
 Ne me te madhen lartesi

 Dashuria eshte si nje yll
 ne hapesire
 Qe digjet ne heshtje 
 Ne erresire











> Sot është 14 shkurt 2008, dita e Shën Valentinit ose Dita e të Dashuruarve. Në këtë ditë të vecantë të vitit, ciftet shkëmbejnë urime, dhurata, puthje dhe festojnë në mënyrën e tyre këtë ditë kushtuar dashurisë.
> 
> Duke marrë shkas nga kjo temë ku mund te njiheni me historine e dashurise se jetes te disa prej shkrimtarëve tanë më në zë në vite, më lindi ideja se përse të mos ia shtrojmë këtë pyetje të gjithë anëtarëve të forumit, për të rrëfyer historinë e tyre të dashurisë.
> 
> *Si lindi dashuria në zemrën tuaj?*
> 
> Pra jeni të ftuar që të rrëfeni historinë tuaj të dashurisë se si u dashuruat me njeriun tuaj të zemrës. Duke qenë se është një temë sentimentale dhe shumë intime, është e rëndësishme që të mos jepni detaje personale të personave të implikuar, por mund të rrëfeni historinë tuaj të dashurisë.
> 
> Është mënyra më e mirë për të festuar Shën Valentinin, apo jo?!
> ...

----------


## eklips_eklips

U njoha ne universitet, ne nje seminar.

----------


## cobra_msn

Sa Keq Eshte Ngateruar Jeta,dhe Gjithshka Shihet Me Dyshim;pse Nuk Del Ne Shesh E Verteta Mos Valle Dashurija Eshte Krim!!!!!!!! :i ngrysur: Pershendetie Te Gjith Te Zhgenjyerve. Mos U Ngrysni Prej Deshperimit Ne'se Dashuria Ju Zhgenjen,thjesht Ne Ditet E Mundimit Rishmas Dit E Gazit Vjen.         Dashuria Ne Zemren Time Lindi Pasi Kalova Pak Ko Me Te Dashuren.dhe E Kuptova Se Sa Shume E Doja Vetem Kur U Ndavem.

----------


## soledad

ne lagje,jemi komshinj.

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

*Dashuria per mua lindi krejt rastesisht kshu pa dashje :P*

----------


## antigona1

jemi njoftuar ne piceri. 
  si ka lindur dashurija as vet nuk po e di
 :Lulja:

----------


## e panjohura

Nuk dij si ka lind por shum kjart e dij si e humba pergjithmon!!!!

----------


## Roi

E Dashurija Dashurija,
Qe nga Femirija,
Shpresoj te zgjase deri ne vdekje,

E kam njohur si femije,kur kishim nga 14 vjet
Eshte edhe Komshika ime e tash Nene e femijeve te mi....

----------


## YlliRiaN

per mua dashuria lindi ne qkuk ne prishtine ne spitalin e lindjeve

----------


## prishtinase

[dashuria tek un  ka lind ndoshta  ne mosh  te re  isha 16 vj kur u dashurova dhe  jetoj me at njeri  shpresoj qe kjo dashuri te zgjas dhe shum vite

----------

